# YCV40 master volume mod?



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that there's a mod for the Traynor YCV40 which basically takes the Presence out of the circuit, and is replaced with a Master Volume. True?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I haven't come across that one yet, but it is quite possible. Did you google it?


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

So, it doesn't come with some sort of Master Volume?
The internet is neat and I found this Service manual for it:
http://www.traynoramps.com/downloads/servman/smycv40.pdf
I just quickly looked and I see on page 10 of the pdf, the schematic shows a presence/Master pot in the bottom left of the diagram. I don't get it. What does the amp currently have, and what do you want changed? I think I get lost a little more easily on these multi-page schematics that have all those relays and such. I don't even know what controls are on the top panel (couldn't find a picture).
If you print out the schem, it will probably make some sense...


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey thanks. I didn't think of googling it! Duh...
Anyway, the amp has independant volumes for both clean and dirty channels, but not an overall Master. It also has Prescence & Reverb. I like the idea of a MV. I guess from looking at the service manual, the Prescence pot can be modded into a Master. I'll probably send a note to Traynor and see what they say.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Isn't YVC50 a very similar amp with a master vol already in it?

It might be simpler just to switch amps.

From the gut shots I've seen, the recent Traynor layouts look pretty dense and highly integrated. It's not like modding an old point-to-point amp.

That said, if you can find a way - more power to ya!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Isn't YVC50 a very similar amp with a master vol already in it?
> 
> It might be simpler just to switch amps.
> 
> ...


From the quick search I did about that MV mod, it usually came up with YCV40- YCV50 conversion mods. So, I guess it is one of the conversion mods.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

Not quite a conversion mod, but I believe there is something like that out there. The YCV40 & 50 are pretty much the same circuit, exception being the power tubes. I really like the cleans of the YCV40 over the 50Blue. 
After a little digging I found some info, and i've sent Yorkville an email asking about it. Bascially on the 40, it swaps the Presence control for a Master Volume.


----------

